# Hält mein Bike Sprünge aus?



## Jonas383 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo MTB Community,

vor kurzem hab ich mir ein schönes neues Cube angeschafft  ein Cube xms 120 grey 'n' red
http://images.internetstores.de/products/451000__ID_331621_2550x1770.jpg

Jetzt fahre ich relativ technische Trails und habe auch jede Menge Spaß mit meinem Bike. Ich frage mich allerdings ob ich gelegentliche Drops und Schanzen mitnehmen kann, sagen wir mal bis zu einer Höhe von 60-70cm. Saubere Landung möglichst nicht ins Flat vorausgesetzt. Was denkt ihr? Hält das der Rahmen aus? Die Laufräder vernachlässigen wir mal, wenn die irgendwann hops gehen wollte ich sowieso stabilere kaufen.

Grüße Jonas Kappel


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2014)

...auf Dauer nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas383 (22. Oktober 2014)

Liegt das an der Geometrie oder fehlendem Federweg? Kann man da noch was tunen oder ist der Rahmen generell zu unstabil um damit ein bisschen zu jumpen. Ich will natürlich nicht in Bikepark damit oder mit 50 km/h über die Schanzen brettern vernünftig halt^^


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Oktober 2014)

Wie schwer bist du denn? Abhängig davon sehe ich jetzt bei dem was du vor hast kein besonderes Risiko für das Rad. Das habe ich früher mit einer BMC Coladose auch gemacht und die hats überlebt - bin aber mit fahrbereiten ~84kg nicht besonders schwer. Solltest halt die neuralgischen Stellen am Rahmen im Auge behalten, es kann immer was kaputt gehen, auch schleichend.

Übrigens wird dich gleich jemand darüber informieren, dass die Fragestellung eher in den Bike-Technik Bereich passt.


----------



## Jonas383 (22. Oktober 2014)

Entschuldigung für die Fehlplatzierung meines Beitrags  bin wirklich neu hier  Also ich wiege um die 90 kg bin auch groß mit 194cm. Hab auch die größte Rahmengröße. Meine Dämpfer haben noch nie durchgeschlagen zumindest bis 40cm Kickerhöhe. Wollte mich jetzt halt mal an so 50-70cm ran trauen. Natürlich spring ich nicht jede Fahrt 5 Schanzen eher ab und zu wenn halt was passendes kommt. Also muss ich nicht Angst haben das mir das Bike nach dem ersten Sprung auseinander fällt. Das käme meinem Konto nämlich gar nicht gelegen 

Grüße Jonas Kappel


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde jetzt nicht vermuten dass sich das Bike bei 90kg+ und derlei Kickern schlagartig auflöst, aber ich kann auch nicht ausschliessen das es auf Dauer hier und da zu Materialermüdung kommen könnte. Solltest es einfach nicht übertreiben und halt immer ein Auge drauf haben ob sich möglicherweise Verformungen und Risse bilden. Das ist sowieso ein guter Rat wenn man nicht bloss Forstwege rauf und runter fährt.


----------



## manurie (22. Oktober 2014)

Sofern man sauber fährt und nicht ins Flat knallt, wird das Cube schon ne Menge aushalten, ich hätte da keine Bedenken. Ich hab 2 Jahre lang bis 07/2014 ein Cube AMS100 gefahren ohne Probleme, ausser dass der Steuerwinkel ziemlich steil und das Heck plüschig ist, ist halt nen Tourenbike, wars immer zuverlässig und hat gehalten.

Wenn man bedenkt was heute im Weltcup von XC-Profis gefordert wird, die knallen Strecken runter wo sich andere sich mit einem Enduro nicht runter trauen und deren Räder fallen trotzdem nicht auseinander.

Es liegt selten am Bike, sondern meist am Fahrer.


----------



## --- (22. Oktober 2014)

Jonas383 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?



Passt schon. Geh raus und fahr. Solange du im Hubbereich der Federelemente bleibst, also keine Durchschläge produzierst, ist sowieso alles in Butter.


----------



## Balu. (23. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Oktober 2014)

Jonas383 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für die Fehlplatzierung meines Beitrags  bin wirklich neu hier  Also ich wiege um die 90 kg bin auch groß mit 194cm. Hab auch die größte Rahmengröße. Meine Dämpfer haben noch nie durchgeschlagen zumindest bis 40cm Kickerhöhe.



das noch kein Kicker, das nur ein Hindernis


----------



## Laerry (10. November 2014)

Balu. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf



Die übertreibens aber en bissl bzw. gehen auf Nummer sicher^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (10. November 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Die übertreibens aber en bissl bzw. gehen auf Nummer sicher^^



Das mag ja sein, aber in der Zeit in der ich früher in nem Bikeshop geschraubt hab kamen tatsächlich Kunden und haben bei Rädern wie dem o.g. nach einer "Bikeparkfreigabe" gefragt. Die verlangen eine Art Persilschein. Auch der Threadersteller oben hat den Beitrag "geliked" der ihm die Unbedenklichkeit bescheinigt hat, obwohl es vorher berechtigte Zweifler gab... "Hör nur noch was du hören willst" heißt es ja in der Werbung.


----------



## Gudyo (11. November 2014)

Ja, bis es bricht! 
Will nicht schulmeisterlich sein aber man nimmt auch keinen Smart für einen Umzug. Das XMS wird sicher die von dir beschriebenen "Sprünge" meistern aber wie das auf Dauer aussieht kann dir hier im Forum keiner sagen. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem Felt XC  weis ich aber das ein einziger Drop ins Flat reicht um die Dämpferaufnahme zu killen. Wen deine Technik besser wird, werden auch die Stunts gewagter und irgendwann ist Ende.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pndrev (11. November 2014)

"Gelegentlich" würde ich sagen - klar. Mit meinem Ghost AMR (in etwas ähnliche Klasse, 140/120mm) nehme ich auch ab und zu mal nen 50-70cm Drop mit. Halt mit richtig steiler Landung, und immer hinterher die Kontrolle was denn der Dämpfer federwegsmäßig davon gehalten hat. Regelmäßig Lager etc checken bei der wöchentlichen Wartung sollte eh klar sein.
Auf jeder Tour würde ich das aber lassen, Bikepark Sprünge oder Drops sowieso. Flowtrails, wo man bei Wellen auch mal kurz abheben kann, habe ich auch kaum Bedenken - solange es halt nicht der Standard wird. Dann ist eher ein anderes Bike gefragt.

Wobei ich die Freigabe "Sprünge" auch immer komisch finde. Drops in die Schräge sind doch was anderes als Flatdrops, sauber gesprungene Sprünge, die schön in der Landung, äh, landen, sind was anderes als oben auf einen Table oder gar den Landehügel eines Doubles knallen, Stepups dürften eigentlich auch weniger Belastung verursachen, etc... 

Rein formell dürfte man mit dem Bike wohl noch nichtmal einen höheren Bordstein oder ein, zwei Treppenstufen mit Geschwindigkeit fahren? Da verlässt man ja auch mit beiden Rädern den Boden...


----------



## corsa222 (11. November 2014)

Balu. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf


 
Die spannende Frage ist ja wann ist ein 100mm Fully ein CC, wann ein Marathon und wann ein Allmountain-Rad?

Gibt es da auch von Cube eine entsprechende Einteilung wie zum BSP diese:
http://static.specialized.com/media/docs/support/0000047554/0000047554.pdf

Weil wenn ich bei Cube hierein schaue (Seite 9 des PDFs)
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...sanleitungen/CUBE_Bike_Manual_german_2015.pdf
sind eigentlich alle Fullys bis 160mm Federweg All-Mountains nach dem anderen Dokument, da Sprünge bis 50cm erlaubt. Wie das wohl im Grantiefall aussieht?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. November 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ..., und immer hinterher die Kontrolle was denn der Dämpfer federwegsmäßig davon gehalten hat.


...ein sehr sinnvolles Vorgehen. Der Unterschied zwischen dem letzten Millimeter nutzbarem Federweg und dem Anschlagen des Dämpfers mit Materialverformung ist ein Sprung in der wirkenden Kraft um >10x. Und der zerstört dann die Schweißnähte.


----------



## EinBlindesReh (11. November 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Ja, bis es bricht!
> Will nicht schulmeisterlich sein aber man nimmt auch keinen Smart für einen Umzug.
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (11. November 2014)

Damit wäre dann die doppelte Redundanz abgedeckt und trotzdem kein weiterer Erkenntnisgewinn erreicht.


----------



## EinBlindesReh (11. November 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Damit wäre dann die doppelte Redundanz abgedeckt und trotzdem kein weiterer Erkenntnisgewinn erreicht.




Beim Biegeversuch ging es nicht darum mehrfach nachzusehen ob alles klar ist, sondern um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie stabil bzw. steif ein Bike ist. Der Unterschied zwischen einer 32er Talas mit 150mm wie ich sie auf dem letzten Bike (AMS125) hatte zB. und einer Lyrik (35erRohre) auf meinem Jekyll ist gewaltig.






Jonas383 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Community,
> 
> vor kurzem hab ich mir ein schönes neues Cube angeschafft  ein Cube xms 120 grey 'n' red
> http://images.internetstores.de/products/451000__ID_331621_2550x1770.jpg
> ...





meine Meinung: Wenns grob wird, dann brauchst du n Richtiges Bike , kein CC-Spielzeug... .

Wo richtig anfängt, das muss jeder für sich und seinen Fahrstil selbst rausfinden.

Aber diese Steifigkeit hilft auch beim einlenken auf hakeligen Trails, Felsen, Stufen, Wurzeln u. Wendeltreppen usw.
Leih dir für 1-2 Touren mal ein steifes Bike, und setzt dich dann wieder auf deines, danach weißt was ich meine.


----------



## manurie (11. November 2014)

Hier mal ein billiges 450€ Cube im Einsatz, man beachte das Vorwort, wo das Wort "Enduro" fällt.


----------



## EinBlindesReh (11. November 2014)

Wie immer, wer kann, des soll 
möglich ist vieles, probiert doch selbst


----------



## Ganiscol (11. November 2014)

@EinBlindesReh Du hast mich missverstanden.  Was ich meinte: Es wurde im Grunde bereits letzten Monat alles nötige gesagt - man muss es nicht nochmals wiederholen und dabei die Bedenkenträgerschraube nochmal etwas weiterdrehen bis jemand meint, man solle am besten gar nicht fahren, da ja immer irgendwas kaputt gehen kann. Es ist letzendlich seine Entscheidung.


----------



## EinBlindesReh (11. November 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @EinBlindesReh Du hast mich missverstanden.  Was ich meinte: Es wurde im Grunde bereits letzten Monat alles nötige gesagt - man muss es nicht nochmals wiederholen und dabei die Bedenkenträgerschraube nochmal etwas weiterdrehen bis jemand meint, man solle am besten gar nicht fahren, da ja immer irgendwas kaputt gehen kann. Es ist letzendlich seine Entscheidung.



Stimmt, ich wollte nirgends drehen  lediglich ein paar Denkanstöße liefern, mit denen man sich, sein Bike und das was geht kennenlernt.
Und irgendwann weiß man dann schon, was geht und was nicht. Learning by doing.


----------



## pnebling (11. November 2014)

Bin bis Sommeranfang diesen Jahres noch mit nem HardtailCC rumgefahren. Als ich gemerkt hab, das ich Bock auf mehr hab, sollte es ein Fully werden. Hab dann gesehen, das die Freerider und Downhiller auch ein ganz schönes Gewicht haben und wollte mir dann was aus der AM- Schublade holen. Naja, hab mir dann Schlussendlich ein Canyon Torque DHX Playzone gekauft. Ist mit 16Kg noch leicht genug um alles rauf zu fahren (dank 10fach) und stabil genug um im Bikepark nicht auseinander zu fallen. Hab die Entscheidung bis jetzt nicht bereut und bin damit auch flexibel genug um zu sehen wo die Reise Biketechnisch mit mir hin geht.


----------



## pndrev (11. November 2014)

pnebling schrieb:


> Naja, hab mir dann Schlussendlich ein Canyon Torque DHX Playzone gekauft. Ist mit 16Kg noch leicht genug um alles rauf zu fahren (dank 10fach)



Definiere mal "alles". Mit dem Ding würde ich nicht mehr als 100 hm am Stück fahren wollen...


----------



## pnebling (11. November 2014)

Blubb


----------



## pnebling (11. November 2014)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (13. November 2014)

> Ist mit 16Kg noch leicht genug um alles rauf zu fahren (dank 10fach)



Ob ein Bike gut bergauf geht oder nicht hat sogut wie gar nichts mit dem Gewicht zutun. Es gibt auch DH-Bikes die noch um einiges leichter sind. Trotzdem kannst du die Teile bergauf vergessen weil einfach die Geometrie nicht zum Rauffahren taugt. Und mit der Anzahl der Gänge hat es auch nix zutun.

Jetzt kannst du weiter blubbern.


----------



## flashblack (13. November 2014)

manurie schrieb:


> Hier mal ein billiges 450€ Cube im Einsatz, man beachte das Vorwort, wo das Wort "Enduro" fällt.



http://www.leokast.de/bikes/cube-aim-disc-26-2013/
Das Rad wurde aber ganz schön modifiziert, da kostet schon die BFO mehr als das bike an sich. Wenn man mit dem Standard aim so fahren würde, kämen Bremsen und Reifen vermutlich schnell an die Grenze. Trotzdem bemerkenswert, dass er nix an Gabel und Laufrädern geändert hat.


----------



## manurie (13. November 2014)

Ja stimmt, da ist eine BFO dran. Ich hab das Bike mit Leo live gesehen und da sagte er auch, dass die Bremse mehr wert wie das Bike ist, die ist aber nur zufällig am Bike. Die Reifen, sehr wichtig, sind auch geändert. Ansonsten sieht das Bike saubillig aus, mit Speichenreflektoren und Seitenständer geht es zu 100% als Stadtschlampe durch.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2014)

pnebling schrieb:


> Naja, hab mir dann Schlussendlich ein Canyon Torque DHX Playzone gekauft. Ist mit 16Kg noch leicht genug um alles rauf zu fahren (dank 10fach)



dann bist du noch nie richtig Bergauf gefahren,wenn du meinst 1x10 würde reichen und laut Canyon wiegt das 16,8 kg ..also kann man noch etwas drauf rechnen ,dann kommt man über 17 kg und das macht im Uphill ,keineswegs Spaß


----------



## pnebling (13. November 2014)

Ach Jungs, ist ja echt anstrengend mit euch...
Ich hab das aus meiner Sicht und mit meinen Erfahrungswerten geschrieben. Wie es euch damit geht ist mir Wurst. Für mich taugts mit 1X10 und für den Berg hoch den Sattel entsprechend raus. Wenn ihr nicht wisst wie man ne Sattelstütze verstellt kann ich auch nix für und nur weil irgendwo steht das das nicht gehen würde, von wegen Geometrie und so, heißt das nicht das es nicht geht.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2014)

das hat mit nicht wissen ,wie man nen Sattel verstellt nix zu tun ... je weiter der sattel höher kommt ,desto mehr besteht die Gefahr nach hinten über zukippen ,bei der Geo ,da sie mehr auf Down als auf Uphill ausgelegt is und dann  passt sicherlich die Beinstellung auch nicht mehr ,so das nich auf die Knie geht ..

leih dir mal nen Bike ,was von der Geo her uphill tauglicher is und 2-3 kg leichter ..dann wirste uns verstehn,was mir meinen oder auch nich ....


----------



## pnebling (13. November 2014)

Oh Mann,... .
Ist sicher nicht mein erstes Rad. Ich komme wunderbar damit zurecht. Bergauf, wie Bergab. Nur weil jemand sagt das man damit nicht bergauf fahren könnte, hält mich das nicht davon ab, das trotzdem zu tun. Und mir geht es gut dabei. Sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft.


----------



## --- (14. November 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann bist du noch nie richtig Bergauf gefahren,wenn du meinst 1x10 würde reichen



So ein Quatsch.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. November 2014)

--- schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.



das bezieht sich auf sein Bike ,was einfach zu schwer fürn Uphill is und ne ganz andere 1x10 Übersetzung hat ,als sonst .. bin selber schon 1x10 gefahren am DH ...von daher weiß ich ,das es eher quälerei is ,als das es beim uphill spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (14. November 2014)

Typische 600-1000 hm mit 10-12% Steigung bis der Trail startet? Wenn ja, dann Hut ab...


----------



## flashblack (14. November 2014)

Das hängt doch auch davon ab, wie groß man das Kettenblatt wählt. Letztens war ein Bericht im Bike Magazin über eine Frau und ihr Singlespeed Bike und sie ist damit auch marathons gefahren . Wo ein Wille ist, ist also auch ein Weg.
Trotzdem muss ich auch sagen das das Canyon Torque DHX sicher kein bike für lange steile Uphills ist. Da kannst du den Sattel raus machen wie du willst (irgendwann kommst du dann nicht mehr an die Pedalen ), denn der flache Sitzwinkel von 67° führt an steileren Passagen definitiv dazu das dein Vorderrad abhebt. Aber wenn du damit alles rauf kommst (was du raufkommen willst), hast du ja das richtige Bike für dich gefunden .

Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, ich hätte erstmal keine bedenken mit dem Cube zu "springen" und wenn man dann den zweiten Satz Laufräder geschrottet hat, überlegt man automatisch, ob man sich nicht was stabileres zulegen sollte.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. November 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann bist du noch nie richtig Bergauf gefahren,wenn du meinst 1x10 würde reichen und laut Canyon wiegt das 16,8 kg ..also kann man noch etwas drauf rechnen ,dann kommt man über 17 kg und das macht im Uphill ,keineswegs Spaß


 
Naja, wir haben diesen Sommer Jungs in Sölden getroffen. Die sind mehrere Tage je 2.000Hm hochgekurbelt.
U.a. waren auch DH-orientiert aufgebaute Torques dabei.


----------



## flashblack (14. November 2014)

Zwischen einem Torque EX und einem DHX leigen nochmal Welten und ich vermute mal die Jungs in Sölden waren mit dem EX Unterwegs.


----------



## pnebling (14. November 2014)

flashblack schrieb:


> Aber wenn du damit alles rauf kommst (was du raufkommen willst), hast du ja das richtige Bike für dich gefunden .
> 
> Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, ich hätte erstmal keine bedenken mit dem Cube zu "springen" und wenn man dann den zweiten Satz Laufräder geschrottet hat, überlegt man automatisch, ob man sich nicht was stabileres zulegen sollte.



Mal einer der meine Sicht der Dinge kapiert hat. Danke dafür. Da ich den Sattel ein Stück nach vorne geschoben hab, geht das mit dem Sitzwinkel recht gut aus, ich fahr mit der Kiste ja auch jeden Tag in die Arbeit.
Zum Thema: Cube fahren und Springen bis die Grenze erreicht ist, dann was anderes holen. Die Dinger halten mehr aus als man denkt. Früher ging sowas als DownhillBike durch. Einfach fahren und nicht so nen Kopf drum machen.


----------



## Jonas383 (14. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Posts zu meinem Bike und dem recht diskussionsreichen Thema  Ich werde jetzt erst mal ne Season fahren und schauen ob ich an meine Grenzen komme. Ansonsten habe ich mich umgeschaut nach einem guten Freerider der auch Uphill recht gut unterwegs ist. Mein Favorit ist das Caynon Torque EX Vertride. Villeicht hol ich mir in 1-2 Jahren das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maczuck (18. November 2014)

Also an meinem Cube ams 100 hab ich mir bei so einem Sprung die Kettenstrebe gekillt. Trotz sauberer Landung!


----------



## grey (18. November 2014)

Ich würde dem xms so eine Nutzung nicht auf Dauer antun, abgesehen davon macht sowas mit einem adäquateren Rad auch mehr Spaß.
Wäre auch zwecks verkaufen besser es bald zu tun als in 1-2 Jahren "leicht" gebraucht.

Ob ein Dämpfer durchschlägt oder nicht hat nichts mit der Eignung des Rades zutun.


----------



## Jonas383 (19. November 2014)

So nachdem ich mir doch meinem Fehlkauf des Cube XMS zugestehen musste war ich nochmal 2 mal beim Händler. Der hat mir das XMS mit dem fast komplett Preis den ich gezahlt habe auf ein Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Race 26 raw'n'flashred 2014 angerechnet. Hab jetzt 1500€ geblecht für das Fritzz. Das XMS wurde mit 800€ angerechnet bezahlt habe ich 960€ wobei ich es jetzt auch über 2 Monate sehr intensiv gefahren bin. Somit hab ich 2300€ geblecht für das Fritzz + 160€ für den Fehlkauf vom XMS. Ich denke mit dem habe ich jetzt Fett Reserven  und kann auch mal was größeres wagen


----------



## pndrev (19. November 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Ob ein Dämpfer durchschlägt oder nicht hat nichts mit der Eignung des Rades zutun.



...ist aber ein exzellenter Hinweis, entweder an der Fahrweise oder am Fahrwerk zu schrauben!


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist nur, wie lange es das aushält.
Bei mir war's dasselbe....Rahmen hielt und hielt, doch plötzlich war der Riß da.
Rahmen kaputt.
Das nervt (richtig!).
Dann lieber gleich was anderes anschaffen, und das jetzige nicht über den Einsatzzweck hinaus bewegen.


----------



## H5N1Martin (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich klinke mich hier mal ein und hoffe es ist okay damit ich dafür nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen muss.

Ich habe einen hardtail Rahmen der auf den nahmen da bomb Sputnik hört.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob der Rahmen an sich für Sprünge geeignet ist und wozu er allgemein geeignet ist.
Bin Neuling.

Mfg


----------



## Nico87 (27. Januar 2015)

Ja sieht nach Fourcross oder Dirt aus. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall zum springen geeignet


----------



## 120mmBiker (31. Januar 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> je weiter der sattel höher kommt ,desto mehr besteht die Gefahr nach hinten über zukippen


Immer diese Freerider die beim Bergauffahren hinten runterfallen... wird langsam zur Plage


----------

